# Clown Goby



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

This may be a strange request, but I haven't seen any Clown Gobies in stock at the many shops I've been to over the last few weeks. Anyone seen some around?


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you try R2o or Sum.I remmember seeing it at one of the store.I will let you know if i see it somewhere.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Could have been at A.k or Dragon or B.a Miss


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Checked AK, R20 and SUM and no luck . Maybe BA Mississauga is a good place to check, thanks.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I know Big Als Brampton had a few last time I was in.
If you go, ask for Randy- he will take care of you


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I have 2 yellow clown gobies for sale if you want?

Pm me, location is newmarket

-dan


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I go to couple stores during the week.I will definitly keep an eye out for you.How many are you interested in?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Just looking for one, there was a black one at Dragon Aquarium today, but I didn't think it looked so good.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw a few yellow ones at SUM today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Came back from B.A miss.A bunch of Yellow and green clown goby are on it way This coming thursday.Please call before going.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

wchen9 said:


> Saw a few yellow ones at SUM today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange, I was there earlier this week and only saw Yellow Watchmen, it's also not on their in-stock list on their site.



simba said:


> Came back from B.A miss.A bunch of Yellow and green clown goby are on it way This coming thursday.Please call before going.


Thanks, I will check them out if I can't find one before then.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Could have just gotten them, there was a shipment Friday I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

wchen9 said:


> Could have just gotten them, there was a shipment Friday I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! They just got some little ones on Friday, just grabbed one there.


----------

